# CODING success and something fun



## svache (May 15, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Ignore that statement
> 
> I havent tested this yet... But i hope you have siwtched on the heater before using the control?


Yep I did... tried all settings I have (3 in total), and on all four seats, and although I did see the images as with the OP, sadly nothing worked


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

ok did some further testing.


on the front seats. i had this option from factory.

when i adjust the slider the seat actually responds and heat distribution on the seats changed. tested on front driver and passenger seats.

in the rear. i did not have this menu from factory. but i do have rear heated seats.

the sliders only worked when seat heater are turned on. BUT

the actual seat heat distribution did not change the seat back and bottom was evenly heated.


it must be wired in one circuit instead of separately like in the front.

... suxors.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

park828 said:


> ok did some further testing.
> 
> on the front seats. i had this option from factory.
> 
> ...


*Can someone confirm if the front heated seats distribution coding works only for cars with Comfort Seats (SA456) or does it work with the standard seats as well?*

Seat heating on front is available as standard (both in normal seats and in comfort seats).
I was able to code and get the distribution screen, but the sliders do not move. (I did ensure that heating was switched on, but still no slider movement).

Does anyone who has normal seats confirm that this coding works - or is this a special option only for Comfort seats.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

park828 said:


> ...got few things i haven't seen yet my sport display is completely different then the ones i've seen so far...


@park828;

Well, I just coded EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID in a 2011 535i here in H-Town, and got the same thing. Just Horizontal bars as attached.

Then when I coded EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT, "Power" and "Torque" never appeard on the Settings=>Language/Units screen.

And, his KOMBI module did not even have the following in it to code:

DREHMOMENT
LEISTUNG

His car was on Integration Level F010-11-03-512, which means it was programed with ISTA/P 2.42.x, which is fairly old. I am wondering if that may be the cause.

Can you advise what your Integration Level is?


----------



## park828 (Jun 4, 2012)

how do i check what level my software is in?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

park828 said:


> how do i check what level my software is in?
> 
> Thanks!


Under Expert Mode, Go to VCM, VCM Master, under I-Steps, slect Read, and it will show the Integration Level at original Shipment, the last Level, and the current level as attached.


----------



## Shakall (Jun 4, 2017)

park828 said:


> to code rear heat distribution
> 
> code
> 
> ...


How can i make it in the NBT EVO ? I love this part in my E60 but i cant activate it in my F30 :dunno:


----------

